# A Trip to "Marble Mountain"



## RIBottleguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Today was a perfect day to be out digging, and I was able to meet with forum member MsLeonas to explore some potential digging areas.  Unfortunately summertime had brought in a lot of foliage, making things rather difficult.  We did find some cool things, like a stone tunnel, some soda bottles, and some slag glass.

 The last place we went to Leona had dubbed "Marble mountain" as a kid.  It sounded pretty cool actually.  I would have certainly been entranced as a kid by a rocky slope that produced marbles and chunks of green glass.  

 Of course when we got there it was now dominated by a large concrete retaining wall.  We searched carefully, and were rewarded by slag glass on one side.  We found two nice chunks of this mossy green glass.  Then we found some marbles of the same color.  The strangest find was an odd rock, possibly of man-made origin with glass melted onto one side.  It reminded me of a glass melting pot.  Lastly there was a strange rock with nice light blue hues in it.  I'm still pretty stumped, but had to take it home and find out what it was.  

 Upon returning home I was able to discover the origin of this green glass.  The nearby mill was hope to an Owens Corning marble factory starting in the 1940s.  It appears that they made marbles then melted them to make fiberglass.  We must have found "defective" marbles, which was fine by me since they were fairly crude.







 Slag chunk











 Rock with slag on it





 Interesting rock


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting stuff...[]


----------



## msleonas (Jun 28, 2012)

Taylor thanks for posting! I love the Marble Mountain reference. It was the highlight of my day. Thanks again.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

that 'rock' might be crust they skimmed off the top of the glass melt or sodium carbonate that didnt get mixed in.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the rock might be beryl. 
 Check out the 4th picture down on this website:
 http://www.themineralgallery.com/berylroom.htm


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice stuffs .. is that sellable? makes me wonder ..[&:]


----------

